# Alpencross: Tegernsee - Riva (via Dolomiten)



## AKAlias (28. März 2021)

Servus beisammen,

ich habe mir für dieses Jahr als Grundlage für die Planung meiner Alpencross eine Vorlauge rausgesucht:









						Transalp: Alpenüberquerung vom Tegernsee zum Gardasee
					

From Germany over the Alps through Austria to Italy. This route takes you from Tegernsee via the Dolomites to the Gardassee. On the way you pass the legendary Brenner Pass and pass Pordoi, a legend of Italian cycling. It offers you the opportunity to experience the fantastic mountain worlds and...



					www.alltrails.com
				




Ich hab auch generell schon viel recherchiert und finde die Route im Prinzip echt cool. Ich werde mit einem Spezl allerdings wohl via Mayerhofen fahren und damit 1-2k hm rausnehmen in den Tuxer Alpen am Anfang (leider).

Fragen an die Alpencrosser von Euch:


Kennt ihr eine Website, wo ich den GPX runterladen kann zur bearbeitung (alltrails lässt das nicht zu, zumindest nicht free)
Wenn Ihr die Route seht, würdet Ihr etwas anpassen? Habt Ihr Verbesserungsvorschläge? Ich denke hier speziell an:
Wo kann man schöne Trails einbauen?
Wo könnte das Panorama ggf. besser sein (gerade südlich der Latemargruppe bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die route sooo top ist bis Molveno)?
Folgende Alternativrouten (sin die MTB tauglich?) besser sind?
Ab Arabba
Seiser Alm

(Hinweis: Ich fahre Fully und hab auf S2 bis max S3 Trails auch lust, mein Freund fährt Hardtail und daher sollte es nicht gezwungen auf S2 gehen bzw. eine Alternative dazu geben)

Wir wollen die Strecke in 7 Tagen fahren. Kennt jemand zufällig eine ähnliche Routenvorschlag, bei dem auch die Tagesetappen beschrieben sind? Ich kann mir das schon halbwegs zusammen reimen aber tipps zur Einteilung wären dennoch spannend 
Vorab noch:

Trage- und Schiebepassagen sind kein Problem (bin letztes Jahr Eisbergscharte und Eisjöchl hoch).
Wir wollen eigentlich keine Lifte nehmen. Aber wenn es für mehr Panorma sorgt, ist es akzeptabel 

Sportliche Grüße

*11.4.21: Erweitert durch Inspiration von @dede 
*31.3.21: Erweitert durch Inspiration von @Speedskater
*30.3.21: Erweitert durch Inspiration von @Speedskater
*29.3.21: Changelog hinzugefügt - danke @dede , @Trekiger

_Changelog _
in *Fett der Status *zum Punkt

Abschnitt: Dolomiten
*Eventuell (Zeitsparen): *Auffhart Mühlbach - Zumis: Mit Shuttle? Danke Trekiger, Dede
*Klar*: Verlängerung über Ellener Kreuz, Campilla Alm, Glitersee, Col de Le, Lüsnerjoch, Maurerberghütte
*Klar*: Abfahrt Maureralm >  Ütia Pecol
Wegbeschreibung (danke @ dede): Vom Spielplatz hinter der Hütte weg, quert nach wenigen Metern eine FS und zieht dann (Markuerung 2) zur Ütia Pecol runter. In weiten Teilen S1 mit 2-3 S2 Kehren, die mittlerweile teilw. ein wenig ausgefahren sind. In Summe aber sehr schön. Ab der Hütte dann links die Piste raus und zur Würzjochstraße bzw. den 1B runter nach Antermoia (S1-S2)

*Raus (Nächste XAlps)*- Alternativ von Maureralm direkt nach St. Ulrich, weiter über Seiseralm, knüppelweg zum Karerpass (siehe post hier, danke @Speedskater).
Wegbbeschreibung (danke @ dede): verschiedene Varianten möglich. Schlern nicht ganz trivial und an sich verboten (wenn ihr euch vernünftig verhaltet wird euch aber niemand den Kopf abschlagen! Der Abschnitt zur Sesselschwaige und auf dem Prügelsteig in der Schlucht ist mit nem Hardtail nur für wirklich gute Techniker . Sonst spaßbefreit bzw. man muss schon hart im Nehmen sein, da es da doch recht ruppig zugeht!). Unten raus dann nicht zur Tschafonhütte hoch, sondern "außen rum" über Schönblick und das Völsegger Bild. Aber auch das ist - zumindest in Teilen - mit Bikeverbot belegt

*Klar*- Auffahrt Inicsajoch
*(A - zum Kürzen) *St.Kassian zum Piz de Surega via Lift
@Trekiger @dede  ist der alternative Anstieg mit dem Fahrrad vom Panorama nicht zu empfehlen? Antwort: Ja Panorma auf Kamm gut, aber Auffahrt auch ohne Probleme (danke @ dede)

*(B - Wahrscheinlich)* Auffahrt Bike > Bioch > Pralongiakamm > Punta Trieste > Fle Trail > Incisajoch

*UNKLAR*- Abfahrt Incisajoch nach Arabba:
(*C - Nein*) Abfahrt: Incisajoch > Abfahrt Varda  [zu steil]
(*D - UNKLAR*) Abfahrt: Incisajoch > Cherzhütte > Cherzwiesn > weiter über Kaiserhütte/Piste ins Tal
Angenehmer zu fahren als Alternative I (danke @Trekiger)


*Klar *-Passo Pordoi
*Alternative A - (JA):*Bindelweg: Nur zu Randzeiten mit Übernachtung
MTB Verbot - wird MTB zur Randzeiten gedulded? Randzeiten heißt vor 9 Uhr und nach 16 Uhr?
Übernachtung - Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte wie lange man für eine Hüttenübernachtung im Voraus buchen muss?
"ja, wird geduldet. Ideal ist die letzte Gondel (fährt je nach Jahreszeit zwischen 17.30 und 18.30 Uhr), dann hat man den Bindelweg für sich alleine. Übernachtung in der Hütte (der Wirt ist etwas kautzig und verplant, deswegen unbedingt Reservierungen online UND telefonisch machen! Küche ist sehr ordentlich). Normalerweise ist auf der Hütte selbst nicht viel los über Nacht (Ausnahme im August um Ferragosto rum), aber früh(er) buchen kann nicht schaden, ggf. halt absagen vorher (danke @ dede)
*OFFEN*: Übernachtung Bindelhütte vs. Rifugio Fredarola (letzteres sieht auf google maps genial aus - hat wer damit erfahrung?


*Alternative B (NEIN): A*rabba direkt rauf zum Passo Pordoi
Im Zweifel unkomplizierter, aber nicht so gutes Panorama


*KLAR*@dede @Speedskater - was meint ihr? A oder B?
*(A)* *Alternative I (NEIN)*: Abfahrt Canazei via Bikepark
*(B) Alternative II - (NEIN)*: Was haltet Ihr von diesen Routen (also ohne Abfahrt nach Kanazei?)
Ab Arabba
Seiser Alm
Siehe auch diese route an Tag 4. von Speedspakter 2016 (Plattkofel Hütte, Tierser Alpl, Schlernhaus, Knüppelstieg, Karerpass)
Dede: (danke): Fr. August Weg nicht ideal, aber machbar wenn auch (unter tags zumindest) verboten wegen Wandererhighway. Das macht dann auch wirklich keinen Spaß! Ansonsten abends und in der Pertini- (urig) oder Plattkjofelhütte (mondäner Berggasthof aber durchaus mit Flair) übernachten

Siehe Bericht Trekiger 2015 (vieles Verboten, viele Wanderer, viel tragen, steil, klettern)

*(C) Alternative III (JA): *Von Passo Pordoi nördlich am Langkofel entlang über Seiseralm, Schlern, Tiers, Karerpass
Es wird: _* via Sellajoch, Comicihütte, Casonhütte/Mont Seura, Confin/Saltria - Seiseralm *_
*Nächste XAlp: *Ab Saltria > Tierseralp


*Gestrichen *(da über Seiseralm): Anfahrt Karersee ohne Straße
*OFFEN*: Karersee via Mitterleger nach Obereggen
@dede ich sehe hier keine mtb strecke "via Mitterlerger/Laybrinth" ?
Dede: Direkt ab dem Pass links hoch, Findest auf jeder Karte. Am Mitterleger dann weiter die Nordwestflanke des Latemar und über die Herrenwald-Forststraße bis oberhalb von Obereggen queren



*Unklar *Abschnitt: Flemstaler Alpen
*Alternative 1 (Ausweichroute)*Trudner Horn NP:
@dede lohnt sich das bzw. gibt es alternativen? Das sieht auf der Karte leider recht "langweilig" aus. Aber da führt vermutlich kein Weg dran vorbei, oder (ohne großen Umweg)?

*Alternative 2 (Präferenz - streckenkalkulation notwendig): *runter nach Bozen und hoch nach Kaltern. Dann via Mendelpaß zum Mt. Roen hoch (schön, aber knackig, entschärfbar dank Bahn)
*Alternative 3 (nein)*: von Kurtinig bis Mezzocorona an Weinplantagen und Bewässerungskanal entlang

Abschnitt: Brentgruppe
*Klar *(sofern nicht über Kaltern): Auffahrt Spormaggiore via Nontalanstieg mittels Via Imperia (danke @dede) - siehe Kalksteintrails (an Spiahöhle vorbei)
Ja: Auffarhrt Paganella und Mt Gazza:
"Kammvariante" über den San Antonio/Canfedin/Baita Germano/Mt. Ranzo/Mt. Gazza. Ist offiziell auch ausgeschrieben, ich glaub Tour Nr. 784 auf der Paganella Bikeparkseite
Vor/Ab der Malga Gazza dann entweder den S. Antoniotrail mitnehmen (ist aber recht anspruchsvoll und mittlerweile teilw. übel ausgefahren!) oder aber auf der Teerstraße runter bis Margone (voher schon die Möglichkeit beim Bildstöckl in den Mittelteil des Trails einzusteigen) und Ranzo. Alternativ ab der Mga. Gazza auch den Trail zur Mga. Baeli nehmen, der ist etwas weniger anspruchsvoll
Siehe 784er route

*Alternativ *am Kamm entlang mit Passo S. Antonio, sie hier 2020 von Speedskater


Abschnitt: Gardasee Berge
*Klar*: Ab Castel Toblino die Sarca entlang ausrollen (siehe auch hier)
@dede, ich finde Molveno und die Abfahrt richtung Riva via Ballino eigentlich immer ganz schön mit dem Motorrad. Lohnt sich das mit MTB weniger?


----------



## baraber (29. März 2021)

... 18.400 hm in 7 Tagen  - das ist schon  'ne Ansage !

d.h  ca 80 km und 2600(+) hm täglich.
Seid ihr das schon mal eine Woche lang gefahren ?



Zum download der Strecke musst du dich doch nur anmelden.
Sollte doch noch kostenlos sein, oder hab ich da was verpasst?

Die Strecke ist super !
Ein paar Dolo-Klassiker dabei - ich drücke die Daumen, dass es 
 ( dieses Jahr ? ) klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKAlias (29. März 2021)

Ja wie gesagt, deshalb nehmen wir auch in den Tuxer Alpen zwei Pässe raus und fahren statt dessen übee Mayerhofen und Pfirtscherjoch. Das entspannt den Anfang etwas und dann sind wir am Ende des 2. Tags ggf. bereits über den Hauptkamm.



Ich bin letztes Jahr schon was ganz ähnliches gefahren  (mayerhofen nach st. moritz und Landeck in 5 tagen). Plan ist Juli diesen Jahres (danke fürs Daumendrücken!!)



Alltrails verweist mich auf die Pro (bezahl) Variante wenn ich den GPX will. Oder bekommt das jemand von euch hin?



Ändern an der Route würdest du auch nichts?


----------



## Trekiger (29. März 2021)

Zwecks kürzen: Die ersten 70km (Tegernsee - Pill) sind nicht so spannend. Die kannst du ja kürzen und im Inntal starten.
Auffhart Mühlbach - Zumis: Wir sind da mal am Samstag rauf. Da war viel Verkehr, der genervt hat. Gibts da evtl. die Möglichkeit mit dem Bus raufzufahren? Muss dich ggf. informieren.
Km226: Schöner finde ich nach der Starkenfelderhütte links abbiegen. Ab Ellener Kreuz ein bischen wilder. Unten rüber ist das letzte Stück meist dreckig und verkuht.




Km234: Warum da schon runter? Das Stück über den Glitter See und den Col dal Le würde ich noch mitnehmen. Zur Abfahr nach Zwischenwasser kann ich dir aber nichts sagen.
Km288: Es gibt einen schönen Lift vom St.Kassian zum Piz de Surega.
Km303: Alternative: Mit dem Sessellift rauf zur Kaiser Hütte und dann hinunter nach Arabba. Oben mit einer gebauten Piste. 
Km309: Am Bindelweg ist Bike-Verbot und tagsüber sind da viele Wanderer unterwegs. Wenn dann ganz früh oder spät.
Km317: Runter nach Canazei gibt auch Trails. Das obere Stück mußt du nicht Straße fahren.

Und dann hört mein Wissen auf.


----------



## dede (29. März 2021)

Nur kurz, weil ich kaum Zeit hab:
Zumis: per Shuttle hoch (z.B. Autorolly, den ich sehr empfehlen kann)
Rodenecker Alm (wie von Trekiger beschrieben ist es besser ein wenig "in die Linie zu investieren" und dem kleinen (Um-)Weg übers Ellener Kreuz und die Campillalm zu nehmen. In Summe netter Trailabschnitt mit 5 Min Schieben.
Glittner Seen/Lüsnerjoch unbedingt noch mitnehmen s.o., auch die mühevolle Querung (inkl. 10-15 Min Schieben) zur Maurerberghütte lohnt sich, dann Trail runter zur Utia Pecol etc.
St. Kassian ggf. die Piz Soregabahn nehmen und via Bioch den Pralongiakamm rüber. Ab der Pralongia den Trail Richtung Punta Trieste nehmen und dann in den neuen, offiziellen Fle-Trail einbiegen, der dich zum Incisajoch bringt. Direkt runter nach Arabba ist übel (der Weg ist ziemlich zerstört und die letztjährigen Unwetter haben ihm nochmals mehr zugesetzt) => entweder gleich ab Incisajoch runter oder aber noch zur Cherzhütte hoch = 150 Hm zusätzlich und über die Cherzwiesen auf dem 22er (S1-S2) runter nach Verda. Alternativ Kaiserhütte auf der offiziellen Sella Ronda-Piste (s.o.). Bindelweg nur zu Tagesrandzeiten, idealerweise mit Übernachtung auf der Bindelweghütte!
Nach Canazei runter durch den Bikepark (verschiedene Lines möglich).
Zum Karersee runter kannst auch abseits der Straße machen, evtl. sogar noch bis ins Labyrinth hoch und direkt rüberqueren nach Obereggen via Mitterleger.
Trudner Horn NP ist viel Wald und relativ wenig Trail (aber ziemlich einsam). Zum Ende hin würde ich bei schönem Wetter noch über die Paganella und den Mt. Spina und dann ab dem Castel Toblino nur noch die Sarca entlang ausrollen.
Bin die Alpenüberquerung bereits mehrmals in verschiedenen Varianten gefahren, erst letztes Jahr wieder mit meiner Holden, die trotz teilw. miserablem Wetters auf den ersten 3 Etappen viel Spaß hatte.....


----------



## dede (29. März 2021)

Fle' (= ladinisch für Atem)-Trail =>


----------



## dede (29. März 2021)

P.S. Im Etschtal (ab Kurtinig) würde ich durch die Obst- und Weinplantagen (fast immer entlang des Bewässerungskanals, der vom Kalterer See rauskommt = Fossa Grande di Caldaro) fahren statt dem an sich wenig erbaulichen Etschradweg zu folgen. Du mündest dann in Mezzocorona in deine Route. Dort würde ich auch noch weiter rechts vom Fluß (Noce) bis zur Rocchetta raufkurbeln (ist die alte, für den Verkehr gesperrte Straße ins Nonstal) und dann erst links weg oder gleich über Spormaggiore hoch nach Andalo auf der alten Via Imperia (entlang der Trasse der alten Kaiserstraße durchs Spaurtal als Zubringer zur Frankentrasse)


----------



## AKAlias (29. März 2021)

Ah - sehr gute Vorschläge dabei, danke! Dafür muss ich direkt mal ein Log aufstellen

Für die Übersicht im Hauptthread oben hinzugefügt


----------



## baraber (30. März 2021)

...bin immer wieder baff, was der dede mal eben aus dem Ärmel schüttelt.


----------



## Exinferis (30. März 2021)

Transalp 2018
					

Biwak Transalp Streckenplanung 2018




					www.outdooractive.com
				




Rückweg ignorieren. Diese Strecke mit ein paar spontanen Abwandlungen bin ich 2018 gefahren. Viele Trails, viele wunderschöne Pässe und Gegenden, inklusive der beiden Klassiker Pfitscher Joch und Pfunderer Joch. Wir haben es als Bikepacking mit dem Zelt gemacht, wäre mit Hütten aber in jedem Fall auch möglich. Wir konnten die Strecke in 6 Tagen fahren.

Allerdings (neben Corona etc) gibt es dieses Jahr zu beachten, dass die Zugstrecke von Revereto nach Innsbruck über den Brenner immer Abends gesperrt sein wird und nur wenige Züge mit Radtransport jeden Tag. fahren. Für 27.07 - 15.08 sind die alle bereits ausgebucht laut Bahn.


----------



## Exinferis (30. März 2021)

Transalp 2018 Etappe 1 | Strava
		



			Transalp 2018 Etappe 2 | Strava
		



			Transalp 2018 Etappe 3 | Strava
		



			Transalp 2018 Etappe 4 | Strava
		



			Transalp 2018 Etappe 5 | Strava
		



			Transalp Etappe 6 - Finale | Strava


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (30. März 2021)

Exinferis schrieb:


> Transalp 2018
> 
> 
> Biwak Transalp Streckenplanung 2018
> ...



bringt eine error meldung ...


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2021)

Servus,

in meinem AX Berichten in der Signatur findest Du sicher auch noch ein paar Anregungen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Exinferis (30. März 2021)

Transalp 2018
					

Biwak Transalp Streckenplanung 2018




					www.outdooractive.com
				




Sollte jetzt gehen


----------



## AKAlias (30. März 2021)

@dede , @Trekiger - habe ein paar Fragen an Euch  Siehe Hauptpost am Anfang. Freue mich über Eure Meinung!

@Exinferis danke für die links. Eure route ist für meine präferenz (erste XAlps durch Dolomiten für den Kumpel) zu weit südlich. Aber dennoch interessant zusehen 

@Speedskater  - vielen lieben Dank für Deine Links! Die sind auch wirklich sehr hilfreich. Fragen dazu:

(A) Du bist 2014 und 2016 über Tierser Alp (link) und Knüppelstieg in Richtung Karerpass (link) gefahren. Das ist ganz ähnlich wie ich auch alternativ am überlegen bin (alternativ zu: runter nach Canazei und dann im Tal nach Moena).


Ist die Strecke auch mit dem Hardtail fahrbar - speziell Knüppelweg (mein Kumpel fährt HT)? Macht das auch jemandem Spass, mit HT nicht S2 gewohnt ist? Würde die Strecke gerne nehmen, da ich glaube dass hier das Panorma einfach genial ist auf der Route
Ist auf der Route - speziell vom Bindelweg rüber zur Tierseralp mit dem MTB zufahren (im hinblick auf wanderer und strecke)? Habt ihr Seilbahn genommen (wir würden das gerne vermeiden)?
Die Route ist ähnlich zu dem was ich oben verlinkt habe (Ab Arabba und Seiser Alm). Dazu sagt mtbmap.cz, dass es ein S1-2 ist. Kann man das in die richtung fahren?
Hast du einen GPX zu Eurer 2014er tour?

(B) 2016 bist du direkt von der Maurerberghütte runter gestochen nach St. Ulrich und weiter Rosengarten etc. Das ist eine der Hauptalternativen bei denen ich am überlegen bin. Das würde aber bedeuten, dass wir bei der Route nicht am Col de Locia, Bindelweg, Passo Pordoi vorbei kommen.

- Was ist hier aus Deiner Sicht die schönere und bessere Strecke?

(C) 2020 bist du ähnlich wie wir von Molveno (Paganella) richtung Riva gefahren (Sieh dieses post)


Hast du hierzu einen GPX?
Fandest du diese Route schöner, als Eure sonst üblichen querungen (bei denen Ihr in den Dolomiten viel weiter nach Süden gefahren seid, bevor ihr über Rovereto nach Riva gefahren seid?


Vielen Lieben Dank!

Changelog aktualisiert


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2021)

Eines der größten Probleme bei der Planung eines Alpencross ist die vielzahl an möglichen Routen und die begrenzte Zeit. Ein Alpencross reicht nicht, um die vlelen interessanten Routen abzureiten. Nach dem Alpencross ist vor den Alpencross.
Da sind auch GPX-Tracks verlinkt. leider ist gpsies jetzt alltrails.
Du hast eine PN.


----------



## Trekiger (31. März 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> *OFFEN *- Alternative I: Nach Arabba via Incisajoch
> 
> *(A) *St.Kassian zum Piz de Surega via Lift
> @Trekiger @dede ist der alternative Anstieg mit dem Fahrrad vom Panorama nicht zu empfehlen?


Ich bin mal vor 15 Jahren mal St.Kassian - Praongia hochgefahren. War eine Schotterpiste und schon fahrbar. Wenn Du noch Puste hast ==> machen.
Panorama? Das hast du oben. Auf der Auffahrt schaust du ja nur nach unten auf den Schotterweg 
Die die Gondel ist eine gute Alternative. Aber mußt schon du entscheiden.
Hats du schon darüber nachgedacht auf der Pragongia-Hütte übernachten? Panoramatechnisch ein Highlight.



AKAlias schrieb:


> *OFFEN *- Alternative II: Nach Arabba via Kaiserhütte/Sella ronda, Abfahrt Araba via "Piste"
> 
> @Trekiger, @dede was ist hier schöner Alternative I oder II?


Bin beides schon gefahren. Der von dir geplante Weg ist sehr steil und schottrig. Mir hat er keinen Spaß gemacht.
Hier ein Bild von 2015.

Über die Kaiserhütte war besser. War ich auf einer Dolomitenrunde 2019 ohne Bericht hier.
Auf der Terrasse hast du einen schönen Blick auf den nächsten Berg ...




... und über den Trail kannst du dann bergab fahren






AKAlias schrieb:


> *Neuplanen*? - Bindelweg: Nur zu Randzeiten mit Übernachtung
> 
> MTB Verbot - wird MTB zur Randzeiten gedulded? Randzeiten heißt vor 9 Uhr und nach 16 Uhr?
> Übernachtung - Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte wie lange man für eine Hüttenübernachtung im Voraus buchen muss?


Bin 2008 mal den Bindelweg gefahren, glaube damals war er noch nicht verboten. Wir sind mit der letzten Gondel hoch und haben dann keinen einzigen Wanderer getroffen.
Geduldet: Tagsüber wird du immer viele Wanderer auf dem Weg haben und damit keinen Spaß, weil du a) dauern stoppen mußt und b) manchmal auch eine bklöden Kommentat hören wirst.
Ob es sowas wie Rangers da oben gibt, die dir eine Strafe ausbrummen, weiß ich nicht. Das wäre eine Frage an @dede.
Wir haben die Bindelweghütte damals ein paar Tage im voraus gebucht und dann nochmal am Nachmittag angerufen um zu bestätigen, daß wir kommen. Wie es heuer funktioniert, weiß ich nicht. Frage einfach mal auf der Hütte nach. Panoramatechnisch natürlich ein Highlight.
Mir hat damals der Weg gar nicht so gut gefallen.



AKAlias schrieb:


> *Neuplanen *@dede @Speedskater - was meint ihr? A oder B?
> 
> *(A)* *Alternative *I: Abfahrt Canazei via Bikepark
> *(B) Alternative II*: Was haltet Ihr von diesen Routen (also ohne Abfahrt nach Kanazei?)
> ...


Traue es mich fast nicht zu sagen, aber Friedrich-August-Hütte - Plattkofelhütte - Tierser Alp - Schlern ist das meiste auch verboten. Die Route wollte ich 2015 auch machen, habe dann aber abgebrochen, da es mir zu viel Schieben war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKAlias (31. März 2021)

@Speedskater danke für die PN! 

Danke @Trekiger, das hilft auch schon sehr weiter.

Daraus folgt für mich erstmal:

(A) Auffahrt ohne Lift direkt zur Praongia hoch - ohne Lift - gut möglich. Eventuell mit Übernachtung oben.
(B) Abfahrt dann über Kaiserjäger hütte, da schönes Panorama und gute Strecke
(C) Bindelweg unter vorbehalt; d.h. vorher übernachtung/uhrzeit klären.

@Trekiger meinst du, die Alternative - direkt über den Passo Pordoi hoch ist dann eventuell besser?

(D) Nicht fahren über: Friedrich-August-Hütte - Plattkofelhütte - Tierser Alp - Schlern

Alleine dein sehr guter Bericht von 2015 (DANK!) und das Bild hier verdeutlicht mir, dass das nichts für leichte Nerven ist. Das tue ich meinem Spezl erstmal nicht an. Auch wenn ich als Bikehiker irgendwie motiviert bin 

Alternativ bin ich gerade am überlegen, am Langkofel nördlich entlang zur Seiseralm zu fahren um dann bei Schlern runter und über Tiers zur Rosengarten/Karerpass hoch. Hat da jemand eine Meinung zu (als alternative zum reinen im Talfahren von Canazei nach Moena und Forstweg hoch zum Karerpass)?

_Mal eine ganz wichtige Frage:_ Gibt's irgendwo eine Übersicht/Karte, welche Wege in den Dolomiten explizit für MTB gesperrt sind? Dass der Bindelweg z.B. wegen der breite und Konflikt Wanderer/Biker gesperrt ist, es aber zu Randzeiten toleriert wird, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Der Fridrich-August-Weg (s.o.) scheint zudem zu gewissen Zeiten und für nicht alpin erfahrene Bikehiker schlicht brandgefährlich aus meiner Sicht (und damit vollkommen zu recht gesperrt).


----------



## McNulty (1. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Plattkofelhütte - Tierser Alp - Schlern


Das ist eine ganze normale Strecke in den Dolos

Hohes Wandereraufkommen
Sacksteile Auffahrt / wahrscheinlich Schieben zum Tierser Alpl
Rüberrollen zum Aufstieg
ca 30min/45 min steil hochschieben oder tragen zur Hochebene
Runter über den Knüppelsteig (Verbotsschild)

Herausfordernde Strecke mit "Boothike-Anteil", sensationelle Landschaft, Tierser Alpl sehr schöne Übernachtung.

-> ein wenig auf die Randzeiten optimieren und machen...- schluss mit dem MiMi  

Tierser Alpl -> Canzei ist ne straffe Tagestour (evt. ein wenig Straße fahren, sonst wird es eng) . Gondel hoch - ab 17:00 Bindelweg koa Ding -> Übernachtung Bindelweghütte


----------



## dede (1. April 2021)

So, also jetzt noch ein paar Anmerkungen dazu (hinten dran kursiv):

*OFFEN*: Abfahrt Maureralm > ? Ütia Pecol
@dede hast Du hier mit einem Trail Erfahrung? => *Vom Spielplatz hinter der Hütte weg, quert nach wenigen Metern eine FS und zieht dann (Markuerung 2) zur Ütia Pecol runter. In weiten Teilen S1 mit 2-3 S2 Kehren, die mittlerweile teilw. ein wenig ausgefahren sind. In Summe aber sehr schön. Ab der Hütte dann links die Piste raus und zur Würzjochstraße bzw. den 1B runter nach Antermoia (S1-S2)*

*OFFEN *- Alternativ von Maureralm direkt nach St. Ulrich, weiter über Seiseralm, knüppelweg zum Karerpass (siehe post hier, danke @Speedskater) => _*verschiedene Varianten möglich. Schlern nicht ganz trivial und an sich verboten (wenn ihr euch vernünftig verhaltet wird euch aber niemand den Kopf abschlagen! Der Abschnitt zur Sesselschwaige und auf dem Prügelsteig in der Schlucht ist mit nem Hardtail nur für wirklich gute Techniker . Sonst spaßbefreit bzw. man muss schon hart im Nehmen sein, da es da doch recht ruppig zugeht!). Unten raus dann nicht zur Tschafonhütte hoch, sondern "außen rum" über Schönblick und das Völsegger Bild. Aber auch das ist - zumindest in Teilen - mit Bikeverbot belegt*_
*Klar*- Auffahrt Inicsajoch
*(A - zum Kürzen) *St.Kassian zum Piz de Surega via Lift
@Trekiger @dede  ist der alternative Anstieg mit dem Fahrrad vom Panorama nicht zu empfehlen? => _*Ist an sich eine problemlose Auffahrt. Entweder direkt über die Störeswiesen oder ab St. Kassian an der Ütia Saraghes vorbei. Bahn ist halt einfacher und man hat mehr vom eigentlichen Kamm oben*_

*(B - Wahrscheinlich)* Auffahrt Bike > Bioch > Pralongiakamm > Punta Trieste > Fle Trail > Incisajoch

*Klar *- Abfahrt Incisajoch nach Arabba:
(*C - Nein*) Abfahrt: Incisajoch > Abfahrt Varda  [zu steil]
(*D - Wahrscheinlich*) Abfahrt: Incisajoch > Cherzhütte > Cherzwiesn > weiter über Kaiserhütte/Piste ins Tal => *Entweder das Eine oder das Andere. Wennst zur Cherz hochfährst, dann liegt Bec de Rozes/Kaiserhütte nicht mehr aufm Weg (und umgekehrt!). Zur Bec de Rozes kannst auch hochtreten, ist aber in Abschnitten abartig steil und ein permanenter Kampf mit der Traktion.... Direkt runter ist wie gesagt mittlerweile völlig zerstört mit melonengroßem Schotter weil die ganzen Sella Ronda-Touribremser damit überfordert waren (deswegen/zur Entschärfung selbigem auch der gebaute Trail ab der Kaiser-/Bec de Rozeshütte)*
Angenehmer zu fahren als Alternative I (danke @Trekiger)


*OFFEN*-Passo Pordoi
*Alternative A - Präferenz:*Bindelweg: Nur zu Randzeiten mit Übernachtung
MTB Verbot - wird MTB zur Randzeiten gedulded? Randzeiten heißt vor 9 Uhr und nach 16 Uhr? =>_* ja, wird geduldet. Ideal ist die letzte Gondel (fährt je nach Jahreszeit zwischen 17.30 und 18.30 Uhr), dann hat man den Bindelweg für sich alleine. Übernachtung in der Hütte (der Wirt ist  etwas kautzig und verplant, deswegen unbedingt Reservierungen online UND telefonisch machen! Küche ist sehr ordentlich). Normalerweise ist auf der Hütte selbst nicht viel los über Nacht (Ausnahme im August um Ferragosto rum), aber früh(er) buchen kann nicht schaden*_, ggf. halt absagen vorher
Übernachtung - Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte wie lange man für eine Hüttenübernachtung im Voraus buchen muss?

*Alernative B: A*rabba direkt rauf zum Passo Pordoi => *Kannst trotzdem mit der Bahn zur Porta Vescovo hoch und dann in die Sella Ronda einsteigen. In Summe aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem Bindelweg*
Im Zweifel unkomplizierter, aber nicht so gutes Panorama


*Neuplanen *@dede @Speedskater - was meint ihr? A oder B?
*(A)* *Alternative I*: Abfahrt Canazei via Bikepark
*(B) Alternative II - NEIN*: Was haltet Ihr von diesen Routen (also ohne Abfahrt nach Kanazei?) => _*zig Varianten machbar. In meinen Augen die schönste via Sellajoch, Comicihütte, Casonhütte/Mont Seura, Confin/Saltria und dann je nach Variante weiter über die Seiseralm oder hoch zur Plattkofelhütte bzw. dem Mahlknechtjoch*_
Ab Arabba
Seiser Alm
Siehe auch diese route an Tag 4. von Speedspakter 2016 (Plattkofel Hütte, Tierser Alpl, Schlernhaus, Knüppelstieg, Karerpass)
Siehe Bericht Trekiger 2015 (vieles Verboten, viele Wanderer, viel tragen, steil, klettern)

*(C) Alternative III: *Von Passo Pordoi nördlich am Langkofel entlang über Seiseralm, Schlern, Tiers, Karerpass => *Fr. August Weg nicht ideal, aber machbar wenn auch (unter tags zumindest) verboten wegen Wandererhighway. Das macht dann auch wirklich keinen Spaß! Ansonsten abends und in der Pertini- (urig) oder Plattkjofelhütte (mondäner Berggasthof aber durchaus mit Flair) übernachten*
Was haltet Ihr von der Alternative?


*Neuplanen*: Anfahrt Karersee ohne Straße
*OFFEN*: Karersee via Mitterleger nach Obereggen
@dede ich sehe hier keine mtb strecke "via Mitterlerger/Laybrinth" ? => *Direkt ab dem Pass links hoch, Findest auf jeder Karte. Am Mitterleger dann weiter die Nordwestflanke des Latemar und über die Herrenwald-Forststraße bis oberhalb von Obereggen queren*

Abschnitt: Flemstaler Alpen
*Unklar *- Trudner Horn NP:
@dede lohnt sich das bzw. gibt es alternativen? Das sieht auf der Karte leider recht "langweilig" aus. Aber da führt vermutlich kein Weg dran vorbei, oder (ohne großen Umweg)? => _*in der Tat schwierig (oder anders gesagt: einen Tot muss man sterben!). Alternativ wäre z.B. runter nach Bozen und hoch nach Kaltern. Dann entweder via Mendelpaß zum Mt. Roen hoch (schön, aber knackig, entschärfbar dank Bahn) oder eher "radwandertouristisch" auf der alten Bahntrasse bis Kaltern-Kalterer See und dann durch die Wein- und Obstanbaugebiete bis Mezzocorona. Vorteil: da macht man schnell Strecke und du hast ganz andere Eindrücke als im Hochgebirge. Nachteil: das ist halt eher touristisches Radwandern mit eintsprechendem Klientel unterwegs!)*_

*Neuplanen*: von Kurtinig bis Mezzocorona an Weinplantagen und Bewässerungskanal entlang

Abschnitt: Brentgruppe
*Wahrschienlich*: Auffahrt Spormaggiore via Nontalanstieg mittels Via Imperia (danke @dede) => _*auch hier verschiedene Varianten möglich. Alle knackig und steil aber machbar (z.B. auch via Sporminore und dann rüber an der Spiahöhle vorbei auf den sog. Kalksteintrails)*_
*OFFEN*: Auffarhrt Paganella und Mt Spina, @dede, @Speedskater - was meint Ihr, was ist hier besser? => *Würde ich in jedem Fall mit der Bahn machen, sonst zieht's sich unendlich und oben geht dir dann evtl. die Kraft für die kurzen knackigen Stiche auf den Trails aus. Ich bezog mich auf die "Kammvariante" über den San Antonio/Canfedin/Baita Germano/Mt. Ranzo/Mt. Gazza. Ist offiziell auch ausgeschrieben, ich glaub Tour Nr. 784 auf der Paganella Bikeparkseite. Vor/Ab der Malga Gazza dann entweder den S. Antoniotrail mitnehmen (ist aber recht anspruchsvoll und mittlerweile teilw. übel ausgefahren!) oder aber auf der Teerstraße runter bis Margone (voher schon die Möglichkeit beim Bildstöckl in den Mittelteil des Trails einzusteigen) und Ranzo. Alternativ ab der Mga. Gazza auch den Trail zur Mga. Baeli nehmen, der ist etwas weniger anspruchsvoll *
@dede: Finde leider keinen Mt Spina - hast du hier eine konkrete Route vor augen? => *Sorry, Mt. Gazza (s.o.)*
Alternativ am Kamm entlang mit Passo S. Antonio, sie hier 2020 von Speedskater


Abschnitt: Gardasee Berge
*Offen*: Ab Castel Toblino die Sarca entlang ausrollen (siehe auch hier)
@dede, ich finde Molveno und die Abfahrt richtung Riva via Ballino eigentlich immer ganz schön mit dem Motorrad. Lohnt sich das mit MTB weniger? => _*Natürlich auch machbar, je nach individuellem Gusto. Ballino sind halt nochmal paar Extra-Hm und man hat nicht viel davon außer vllt. die Passage zum Tennosee und dem Künstlerdorf Ville del Monte*_


----------



## dede (1. April 2021)

784er => https://regio.outdooractive.com/oar...tainbike/784-from-top-to-lake/102502791/#dm=1


----------



## dede (1. April 2021)

Ein paar Fotos dazu:


----------



## dede (1. April 2021)

Some more (Bindelweg)


----------



## dede (1. April 2021)

Zacan im Bikepark sowie Mt. Seura


----------



## on any sunday (1. April 2021)

Alt, aber die Berge stehen ja noch.   

www.offroad-only.de/italienmtb.htm


----------



## Room3 (6. April 2021)

Zur Bindelweghütte
Haben vor ca 5 Jahren dort Übernachtet sind aber nur von Westen auf dem breiten Fahrweg hin und am nächsten Tag wieder retoure. Hab damals a mail geschrieben ca 4 Wochen vorher hat auch alles geklappt mit der Buchung war nicht viel los.
Kleiner Tipp wenn der Wirt Dir ein super Anbendmenü empflieht frag nach dem Preis weiß nicht mehr genau waren bei uns aber so 35 pro Person für Nudeln Suppe Kuchen... War aber sehr lecker.
Is a absulotes Highlight gewesen die Abend und Morgenstimmung auf der Hütte is bei schönem Wetter schon grandios.


----------



## dede (6. April 2021)

Room3 schrieb:


> Zur Bindelweghütte
> Haben vor ca 5 Jahren dort Übernachtet sind aber nur von Westen auf dem breiten Fahrweg hin und am nächsten Tag wieder retoure. Hab damals a mail geschrieben ca 4 Wochen vorher hat auch alles geklappt mit der Buchung war nicht viel los.
> Kleiner Tipp wenn der Wirt Dir ein super Anbendmenü empflieht frag nach dem Preis weiß nicht mehr genau waren bei uns aber so 35 pro Person für Nudeln Suppe Kuchen... War aber sehr lecker.
> Is a absulotes Highlight gewesen die Abend und Morgenstimmung auf der Hütte is bei schönem Wetter schon grandios.


Ugo (der Hüttenwirt) will mittlerweile in jedem Fall eine Anzahlung, ohne die er die Buchung nicht mehr bestätigt weil in den letzten Jahren immer wieder Gäste ohne Absage o.ä. durch Nichterscheinen geglänzt haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AKAlias (11. April 2021)

Super Tipps - vor allem @dede!

Habe mein Log aktualisiert; damit ist die Route nun immer klarer. Sehr schön.

Ein paar Fragen noch, bevor ich das schöne Ding mal im BR routen planer zusammenbaue:


Auffahrt Kaiserhütte (bei Sella Ronda): Hat jemand von Euch eine route als Link von Rifugio Incisa zu Bec de Roces und weiter nach Arabba? Bin mir der idealen strecke nicht sicher.
Meint ihr dann diesen Trail runter (ist der HT tauglich)?

Ihr erwähnt alle nur die Bindelweghütte, niemand spricht vom Rifugio Fredarola. Letzteres scheint aber vom Panorama her sogar noch besser gelegen zu sein. Hat das einen Grund?
Von Kaltern hoch zum Mt. Roen hoch klingt an sich super. Top Panorama. Ich finde da leider nur keinen mtb weg bzw. route? Hat da jemand einen Link, auch wie man nach Mt Roen am Kamm weiterfahren kann? Das wäre schon sehr verschärft falls das ginge. Denke, aber das ist mit MTB nicht möglich  (also baldige abfahrt ins Tal nach Westen nach Mt Roen)
Der 784er sieht an sich super genial aus. Ist das auch für einen Hardtailer möglich/spassig? Oben am Kamm lang denke ich wirds schon gehen, aber es scheint ja teilweise echt wie im Flussbett zu sein bei der Abfahrt, wo es kein Umdrehen mehr gibt...?

Vielen lieben Dank Euch!!


----------



## cschaeff (11. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Von Kaltern hoch zum Mt. Roen hoch klingt an sich super. Top Panorama. Ich finde da leider nur keinen mtb weg bzw. route? Hat da jemand einen Link, auch wie man nach Mt Roen am Kamm weiterfahren kann? Das wäre schon sehr verschärft falls das ginge. Denke, aber das ist mit MTB nicht möglich


Schau mal in meiner Signatur die TOUR DE NON
Superschöne trails am Mendelkamm und auch weiter ins Val di Non (Trail Vervo und Trail Castel Thun)


----------



## cschaeff (11. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Ihr erwähnt alle nur die Bindelweghütte, niemand spricht vom Rifugio Fredarola. Letzteres scheint aber vom Panorama her sogar noch besser gelegen zu sein. Hat das einen Grund?


Beides toll. Bindelweghütte bist du halt direkt gegenüber vom Marmoladagipfel. Die Hütte liegt wie ein Adlerhorst im exponierten Wiesengelände. Federola ist näher an der "Zivilisation".


----------



## dede (12. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Auffahrt Kaiserhütte (bei Sella Ronda): Hat jemand von Euch eine route als Link von Rifugio Incisa zu Bec de Roces und weiter nach Arabba? Bin mir der idealen strecke nicht sicher.
> Meint ihr dann diesen Trail runter (ist der HT tauglich)?
> 
> Ihr erwähnt alle nur die Bindelweghütte, niemand spricht vom Rifugio Fredarola. Letzteres scheint aber vom Panorama her sogar noch besser gelegen zu sein. Hat das einen Grund?
> ...


Ja, ist der angelegte Sella Ronda Trail aus deinem Link

Fredarola wie oben dargestellt aber da musst nochmal nen zusätzlichen Tourimultiplikator draufpacken (also inkl. Kinderwagen, Mailänder High Heels etc.)

Roen ebenfalls wie oben beschrieben => Tour de Non hat ne eigene Seite inkl. GPS-Daten etc. http://www.tourdenon.it/de/

Bis zur Mga. Gazza mit nem Hardtail möglich, ja (evtl. ist der kurze Stich runter zur Baito Germano grenzwertig). Die Schiepassagen aufwärts musst eh unanbhängig vom Material bewältigen....
San Antonio-Trail ab Malga Gazza abwärts ist mim Hardtail mörderisch, das würde ich mir nicht (mehr) antun, wobei wir das früher (vor 20 und mehr Jahren) auch ohne jegliche Federung gefahren sind (da war der Weg aber auch noch in nem weniger zerstörten Zustand). Ansonsten halt einfach die Straße runterrollen, macht durchaus auch Laune.....


----------



## isartrails (15. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Von Kaltern hoch zum Mt. Roen hoch klingt an sich super. Top Panorama. Ich finde da leider nur keinen mtb weg bzw. route? Hat da jemand einen Link, auch wie man nach Mt Roen am Kamm weiterfahren kann?


Ab Mendelpass „Tour de Non“, Etappenteil 2 (teilweise) und 3.





						Etappe 3: Malga Romeno-Sporminore
					

Flowtrails mit Verzauberungs-Potential, einzig im Trentino!Auf der heutigen Etappe erreicht man am Monte Roen die höchste befahrbare Passage der Tou




					www.tourdenon.it
				



Auch auf Outdooractive. Einige der Trails findest du nur mit dem GPS-Track, mit Karten ist da kaum was zu machen.


----------



## Trekiger (15. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Auffahrt Kaiserhütte (bei Sella Ronda): Hat jemand von Euch eine route als Link von Rifugio Incisa zu Bec de Roces und weiter nach Arabba? Bin mir der idealen strecke nicht sicher.
> 
> Meint ihr dann diesen Trail runter (ist der HT tauglich)?


Auffahrt mit dem Sessellift  . Spar dir die 200 hm.





Abfahrt hätte ich auf S1 eingestuft mit einer kurzen S2 Stelle.


----------



## AKAlias (24. April 2021)

Ich habe mal die Route zusammen gebaut. Das sieht wie folgt aus (links zu routen rechts in der Tabelle)


*Tag**Start**Ziel**Distanz**Höhenmeter**Lifte**Energie/100km**Energie Total**Traveltime**brouter link*0Tegernsee/Jenbachmayerhofen92.9013710,580,6211:08https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=11/47.2070/11.8395/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.727413,47.70206;11.713258,47.695707;11.708765,47.682775;11.691402,47.678256;11.683076,47.669738;11.680535,47.649559;11.702002,47.639684;11.708042,47.625975;11.713811,47.621503;11.73107,47.620478;11.764389,47.628502;11.791538,47.608538;11.823162,47.606172;11.840521,47.582639;11.865472,47.584509;11.884746,47.578488;11.881557,47.576967;11.885252,47.561539;11.915773,47.541413;11.896138,47.526593;11.895511,47.504039;11.877277,47.496782;11.864835,47.4817;11.869143,47.469756;11.864202,47.454903;11.876865,47.443037;11.8722,47.435728;11.874466,47.432559;11.835154,47.400838;11.84019,47.383398;11.847214,47.381337;11.854343,47.363171;11.864811,47.35396;11.861834,47.342749;11.875322,47.31279;11.875443,47.293766;11.883482,47.279116;11.898648,47.271901;11.895638,47.244396;11.877893,47.233249;11.869747,47.219037;11.870273,47.199529;11.866467,47.198267;11.865351,47.18416;11.860397,47.183334;11.862529,47.1706181mayerhofenfossa (bei sterzing)52.6019201,060,568:05https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/47.0586/11.7008/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.861999,47.169011;11.860684,47.162063;11.833297,47.15343;11.82755,47.147277;11.828876,47.144208;11.820447,47.139471;11.818752,47.130784;11.808292,47.119442;11.809802,47.10098;11.792656,47.09127;11.779778,47.089127;11.766742,47.083071;11.756409,47.0741;11.749416,47.061306;11.750831,47.063878;11.73611,47.05999;11.714207,47.047501;11.707293,47.040561;11.707341,47.043339;11.703931,47.041721;11.695754,47.029141;11.682676,47.021272;11.67638,47.009038;11.666364,47.000637;11.659552,47.000572;11.660385,46.994345;11.653155,46.991667;11.664296,46.985407;11.676481,46.983177;11.653252,46.983069;11.644366,46.987981;11.654651,46.980037;11.641106,46.981927;11.648211,46.979609;11.631311,46.979129;11.607322,46.969348;11.577701,46.964678;11.538755,46.948772;11.542226,46.947888&pois=11.657123,46.990003,Singletrail%20Abfahrt;11.64884,46.984352,Singletrail%20%2322fossa (bei sterzing)nauders40.8015651,080,446:55https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/46.8670/11.6364/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.542116,46.947857;11.575605,46.930874;11.600492,46.932049;11.608969,46.928553;11.617264,46.929037;11.623268,46.930558;11.630683,46.938189;11.640405,46.939925;11.640188,46.934758;11.643934,46.930222;11.654573,46.927393;11.665334,46.917883;11.687069,46.91509;11.691751,46.908987;11.691705,46.904061;11.702284,46.89822;11.704794,46.889533;11.719714,46.879768;11.730107,46.836429;11.72316,46.816991;11.717725,46.812159;11.706273,46.816224;11.6861,46.812961;11.668124,46.796526;11.676327,46.792567;11.67946,46.786596;11.691194,46.7879513naudersSan Vigilio Di Marebbe51.2020081,040,538:42https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/46.7403/11.8136/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.693186,46.789016;11.699224,46.790239;11.69912,46.796418;11.709809,46.789809;11.708953,46.797232;11.717352,46.798967;11.718402,46.791219;11.726549,46.786258;11.72807,46.775023;11.750694,46.783362;11.756619,46.778761;11.786698,46.772827;11.790841,46.768013;11.816169,46.767302;11.816806,46.762249;11.81305,46.761442;11.821753,46.75788;11.825618,46.748314;11.833275,46.744917;11.831325,46.738152;11.837694,46.723173;11.834663,46.720405;11.846496,46.71318;11.837362,46.71131;11.833474,46.702164;11.824892,46.700049;11.825144,46.691562;11.830677,46.692231;11.828546,46.686204;11.831939,46.685875;11.822856,46.681599;11.836317,46.684695;11.843585,46.690001;11.84186,46.69245;11.853679,46.690695;11.858438,46.699811;11.875836,46.705046;11.871536,46.712813;11.880521,46.716927;11.882822,46.713686;11.877363,46.709851;11.884275,46.711898;11.891587,46.722044;11.932744,46.701777;11.932202,46.697762&pois=11.796868,46.766268,DP%3A%20Ellner%20Kreuz4San Vigilio Di MarebbeBindelhütte51.9017802x (Zur Kaiserhütte, sowie von Arabba zum Bindelweg)
ca. 1000 hm1,090,5510:12https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/46.5000/11.9255/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.933089,46.697891;11.940541,46.690641;11.962587,46.682578;11.99938,46.656546;12.041194,46.639386;12.040149,46.624628;12.026269,46.618841;12.01244,46.619844;12.022469,46.597103;12.007496,46.584947;11.998382,46.56346;11.966034,46.555533;11.9683,46.553136;11.962675,46.549366;11.9513,46.550214;11.953122,46.547919;11.928351,46.53084;11.910975,46.53303;11.895037,46.528691;11.88799,46.522549;11.871598,46.519591;11.85847,46.510518;11.874525,46.495725;11.866911,46.472119;11.861975,46.469133;11.845695,46.475378;11.834063,46.474245&pois=12.039872,46.634974,DP%3A%20Direkt%20(rechts)%20-%20Offiziell%3B%20geplante%20route%20(links)%20weniger%20Steil%205BindelhütteKarer79.7021120,810,6510:16https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/46.4568/11.6625/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.834061,46.474248;11.803351,46.4748;11.807612,46.479493;11.792456,46.490699;11.791133,46.502804;11.782809,46.500639;11.788552,46.506814;11.753806,46.509517;11.74641,46.532985;11.726967,46.539695;11.711132,46.532875;11.702481,46.539397;11.702288,46.532818;11.693347,46.535849;11.679897,46.530521;11.644404,46.541578;11.588365,46.539727;11.584001,46.548804;11.562595,46.545791;11.561892,46.539815;11.538114,46.531474;11.515273,46.532808;11.503984,46.518312;11.52039,46.512191;11.520935,46.501491;11.487945,46.5034;11.481617,46.497871;11.493671,46.493227;11.496462,46.479684;11.506602,46.479555;11.503245,46.47462;11.529675,46.466314;11.557413,46.471902;11.591077,46.465626;11.595325,46.457547;11.585019,46.453535;11.589248,46.432926;11.598813,46.430377;11.597377,46.413369&pois=11.583776,46.548563,Trailabstecher6KarerMasi di Vigo102.902223Mendelbahn (ca. 1000hm)0,650,6714:52https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=14/46.4021/11.2306/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.602272,46.407502;11.585432,46.404;11.578174,46.411451;11.569406,46.411087;11.565413,46.405505;11.544012,46.405928;11.525426,46.383084;11.475893,46.392667;11.465799,46.389657;11.438558,46.410006;11.437641,46.39718;11.41969,46.388264;11.418835,46.396036;11.411598,46.39245;11.401926,46.402078;11.391632,46.400816;11.341988,46.416461;11.348956,46.420577;11.317489,46.435136;11.311211,46.42692;11.315695,46.413944;11.304318,46.404581;11.29916,46.406327;11.290557,46.39084;11.292264,46.365132;11.287725,46.352633;11.272892,46.35966;11.264198,46.399365;11.240864,46.410831;11.234062,46.407475;11.207373,46.416764;11.209229,46.412121;11.207686,46.411411;11.210688,46.409221;11.212011,46.396424;11.205493,46.391721;11.200827,46.374939;11.188963,46.367327;11.192193,46.352781;11.20285,46.34637;11.198678,46.334435;11.189003,46.324189;11.172721,46.323628;11.160466,46.313981;11.145766,46.31923;11.141025,46.326598;11.130642,46.312034;11.122059,46.309285;11.140413,46.307576;11.12904,46.300342;11.123751,46.29139;11.127412,46.287358;11.107279,46.283998;11.099081,46.277323;11.103012,46.273357;11.088698,46.272953;11.094801,46.266469;11.062649,46.238647&pois=11.099431,46.27828,Nontals%20route%20hier%20rechts%20abbiegen%20kurz;11.288514,46.375613,Abzweigung%20-%20Direkt%20%C3%BCber%20Kamm;11.233851,46.407448,Mendelbahn&nogos=11.239327,46.435997,32627Masi di VigoTorbole78.001745Anadlo nach St. Antonio (ca. 1000hm)0,710,559:17https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=13/46.1312/11.0000/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.062089,46.24015;11.063115,46.233127;11.069163,46.231487;11.055725,46.238693;11.044935,46.235812;11.036028,46.225471;11.029167,46.237941;11.025231,46.227442;11.033517,46.216854;11.028773,46.208298;11.031373,46.201836;11.021617,46.190376;11.021873,46.182273;11.005039,46.164377;11.037223,46.142734;11.040437,46.137913;11.035819,46.139845;11.027687,46.133312;11.022108,46.136437;11.011929,46.118646;10.998117,46.116515;10.997231,46.112203;10.984531,46.116115;10.974839,46.108527;10.977008,46.099529;10.955099,46.076623;10.959248,46.077031;10.955151,46.070453;10.968057,46.075276;10.962427,46.068298;10.970454,46.070325;10.973172,46.066456;10.942641,46.065849;10.962331,46.061592;10.95921,46.059792;10.966983,46.056265;10.948457,46.046166;10.946102,46.035314;10.951117,46.025535;10.947512,46.014029;10.927664,46.000112;10.926299,45.968343;10.900738,45.954005;10.900198,45.938995;10.879755,45.906746;10.881282,45.880989;10.867062,45.873952&pois=10.973799,46.106035,Rechts%20gehts%20gerade%20weiter%20auf%20S1;10.961186,46.08291,Links%20geht%20S3%20direkt%20nach%20Margone%20runter;10.950931,46.06305,S2%20ins%20Tal%20(f%C3%BChrt%20z%C3%BCgig%20zusammen)&nogos=11.024331,46.156544,1884Sum55014724

Anmerkung: wir werden wohl Tag 1-3 zusammenlegen und ab Jenbach starten, mit Übernachtung auf dem Pfitscherjoch. Damit wären wir ab Tag 3 (Start Nauders) wieder wie oben unterwegs.

Fragen/Bitten dazu:


*Hardtail: *Mein Kumpel ist mit Harttail unterwegs und nicht der ober MTB crack. Gibt es passagen wo ihr dringend von abraten würdet in dem Fall?
*Speziell Tag 3*: Rein pfundererjoch an einem Tag (s. oben) wirkt mir bisschen "wenig". Wie lange muss man beim Pfundererjoch für den _Aufstieg _einplanen (stunden)? Auf einer Forststraße würde ich die 1200 hm in einem durchgang wegziehen in ca. 1,5h. Aber das ist S2 mit Tragepassagen. Also eher 3-4h?
*Speziell Tag 4*: Bitte mal kritisch über die Route schauen, hoffe das sind die von Euch beschriebenen 
*Speziell Tag 6*: Von Karer über Oberegger nach Kaltern - was haltet ihr von der Route?
*Speziell Tag 7: *Hab den Kalkstein-trail bei der Spia Höhle nicht ausgezeichnet gefunden - habe ich den richtig erwischt?
*Etappen*: Habe die Tagespensen mal so gelegt, wie es für ich stimmig schien. Aber: Ich kenne die routenbeschaffenheit nicht im detail, daher die bitte: ist das realistisch? Würdet ihr die Etappen anders schneiden? Hier speziell
Tag 3 (Nauders - San Vigilio d. M) sieht etwas "zu entspannt" aus. Sorgt aber dafür, dass wir Ende Tag 4 auf der Bindelhütte übernachten können.
Tag 6: Hier wird eine Reisezeit von 15h (!) vom brouter ausgespuckt. Das wirkt für mich sehr krass lang. Unterschätze ich die Etappe? Generell: Haltet Ihr die brouter zeiten für realistisch (finde die wirken sehr hoch)?

*Mendelbahn* (Tag 6): Darf man hier fahrräder mitnehmen?
*Übernachtungen:* Habt ihr tipps ? 
*Rücktransport:* Hat jemand von Euch einen tipp zu einem Shuttel (Torbole nach Sterzing/Innsbruck/München)?

Anmerkung: Mit 3 liften (1 kleinerer davon) und 1x Mendelbahn sparen wir ca. 3000 hm.

Was haltet Ihr davon? @dede @Trekiger @Speedskater

Danke nochmal für Eure tipps - haben sehr geholfen 

p..s @Speedskater  danke für Dein Angebot - die Fragen hatten sich zunächst "erledigt", sonst wäre ich gerne darauf eingangen!


----------



## cschaeff (25. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Tag 6: Hier wird eine Reisezeit von 15h (!) vom brouter ausgespuckt. Das wirkt für mich sehr krass lang. Unterschätze ich die Etappe? Generell: Haltet Ihr die brouter zeiten für realistisch (finde die wirken sehr hoch)?


Das ist ja nahezu die komplette 3. Etappe der Tour de Non + Mendelbahn + Kalterer See/Querung Etschtal + Abfahrt vom Karersee...
15 h wären ein Schnitt von 7 km/h. Bei traillastigen Touren rechne ich mit 10 km/h + Pausen. Mendelkamm kostet viel Zeit (Schieben von Malga Romeno auf den Roengipfel und im weiteren Verlauf), ist aber auch viel zu schön, um auf die Uhr zu schauen...
Ob das jetzt 15 h sind  
In jedem Fall zu viel für einen Urlaubstag


----------



## cschaeff (25. April 2021)

Tag 4
Von der Pederu hoch zur Faneshütte auf dem Fahrweg bleiben, nicht den Steig nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (25. April 2021)

Tag 5 wäre mir zu viel Straße insbesondere westlich vom Schlern. Und Sellajoch/Steinerne Stadt ist WIRKLICH ein Wanderer-Hotspot. Da lässt du viele Nerven...

Um den zu langen Tag 6 zu entschärfen würde ich vom Bindelweg runter ins Fassatal nach Moena, von da auf Forstpiste rauf zum Karerpass, weiter über Obereggen, Jochgrimm, Lavazejoch, schönen langen trail nach Kaltenbrunn und dann runter ins Etschtal (s. dein Eingangspost). 

So wäre Tag 6 deutlich entspannter...


----------



## cschaeff (25. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> Rein pfundererjoch an einem Tag (s. oben) wirkt mir bisschen "wenig". Wie lange muss man beim Pfundererjoch für den _Aufstieg _einplanen (stunden)? Auf einer Forststraße würde ich die 1200 hm in einem durchgang wegziehen in ca. 1,5h. Aber das ist S2 mit Tragepassagen. Also eher 3-4h?


Sind durchgehend 15 % Steigung auf teils grobem Schotter. S2 hat es da im Anstieg nicht, ist ein Karrenweg bis zur letzten Bachquerung und danach ein Steig, den man komplett schieben kann (am Ende über Schneefeld, insb. im Frühsommer). 1,5 Stunden sind seeeeehr sportlich, bei 2,5 Stunden liegst du so im Mittelfeld der ambitionierten Freizeitradler.

Wenn ihr noch Körner habt: Am Ende Tag 3 noch weiter zum Parkplatz Zumis und Übernachtung in der Rastnerhütte - absolutes HIGHLIGHT (sind dann aber ca. 2.500 HM am Tag 3).


----------



## AKAlias (25. April 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> 1,5 Stunden sind seeeeehr sportlich, bei 2,5 Stunden liegst du so im Mittelfeld der ambitionierten Freizeitradler.



2,5h für Auffahrt/schieben zum Pfundererjoch oder 1200hm über Forststraße im Allgemeinen?



cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch Körner habt: Am Ende Tag 3 noch weiter zum Parkplatz Zumis und Übernachtung in der Rastnerhütte - absolutes HIGHLIGHT (sind dann aber ca. 2.500 HM am Tag 3).



Guter Punkt, könnten wir probieren: Start Pfirtscherjoch, Pfundererjoch bis Rastnerhütte 



cschaeff schrieb:


> Tag 4
> Von der Pederu hoch zur Faneshütte auf dem Fahrweg bleiben, nicht den Steig nehmen



Der track sollte doch bereits auf dem Fahrweg verlaufen oder übersehe ich etwas?



cschaeff schrieb:


> Und Sellajoch/Steinerne Stadt ist WIRKLICH ein Wanderer-Hotspot. Da lässt du viele Nerven...


Stimmt, da ist viel los. Soweit ich das gesehen habe (war auch schon 2x da zu Fuß), sollte der Part aber in ca 60 min gut zu schaffen sein. Ist ja ein breiter Weg der auch explizit für Biker & Hiker getrennt ist.

Hauptgrund für die Routenwahl - weshalb ich eben nicht Richtung Moena abkürzen will ist - dass Sellajoch, Langkofel, Seiseralm und Rosengarten (westseitig) zu den schönsten Alpinenlandschaften (überhaupt) gehören. Daher wandern dort ja so viele  Und wenn wir das durch das Tal nach Moena abkürzen, können wir das gar nicht sehen/genießen.



cschaeff schrieb:


> Tag 5 wäre mir zu viel Straße insbesondere westlich vom Schlern



Stimme ich dir zu; ist viel Straße. Hab hier etwas rumgespielt aber alle Trails/Forstwege von der Seiseralm über Schlern zum Karersee dauern einfach zu lange und sind wieder zusätzliche Höhenmeter. Daher würde ich hier die Straße als notwendiges Übel akzeptieren, um zügig voran zukommen.



cschaeff schrieb:


> Karerpass, weiter über Obereggen, Jochgrimm, Lavazejoch, schönen langen trail nach Kaltenbrunn und dann runter ins Etschtal (s. dein Eingangspost).



Die Abfahrt vom Karersee nach Kaltenbrunn > Kaltern hat dann leider 17h Traveltime statt 15h, 7km und 300hm mehr (BRouter LINK). Daher hatte ich die eher "gerade" Abfahrt entlang der Trails und Fahrradwege von Obereggen nach Bronzolo eingeplant. Kennt die jemand - ist die (nicht) zu empfehlen (brouter link)? Auf der Heatmap von Rad-routenplanner sieht die Route nach Kaltenbrunn auf jeden Fall häufiger frequentiert aus... hm


----------



## on any sunday (25. April 2021)

Zum Pfunderer Joch rauf ist das Motto


----------



## cschaeff (25. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> 2,5h für Auffahrt/schieben zum Pfundererjoch oder 1200hm über Forststraße im Allgemeinen?


2,5 h von Fussendrass zum Joch



AKAlias schrieb:


> Guter Punkt, könnten wir probieren: Start Pfirtscherjoch, Pfundererjoch bis Rastnerhütte


Ich dachte, ihr startet in Kematen? Vom Pfitscherjoch bis zur Rastnerhütte übers Pfunderer ist zu stramm (zumindest für mich). 



AKAlias schrieb:


> Der track sollte doch bereits auf dem Fahrweg verlaufen oder übersehe ich etwas?


Ja   Direkt hinter der Pederu musst du auf dem Serpentinenweg bleiben, der Steig ist für MTB nix



AKAlias schrieb:


> Hauptgrund für die Routenwahl - weshalb ich eben nicht Richtung Moena abkürzen will ist - dass Sellajoch, Langkofel, Seiseralm und Rosengarten (westseitig) zu den schönsten Alpinenlandschaften (überhaupt) gehören. Daher wandern dort ja so viele  Und wenn wir das durch das Tal nach Moena abkürzen, können wir das gar nicht sehen/genießen.


Ja, ist sehr schön da, aber gesteckt voll mit Leuten. Wir kamen uns vor wie im Freilichtmuseum...
Und dann bist du relativ schnell "unten" und hast von den grandiosen Dolomiten nicht mehr viel (so toll der Schlern von der Seiseralm ausschaut, so langweilig ist er von Tiers oder von Völs (und da hältst du dich sehr lange auf)



AKAlias schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Karersee nach Kaltenbrunn > Kaltern hat dann leider 17h Traveltime statt 15h, 7km und 300hm mehr (BRouter LINK).


Deswegen ja Tag 5 über Fassatal und bis nach Kaltern. Dann ist Tag 6 über den Mendelkamm viel entspannter. Alternativ könntest du von Kompatsch hoch zum Mahlknechtjoch und dann das Durontal runter in Fassatal. Erspart dir das Gegurke am westlichen Schlernfuß (aber wieder zusätzliche HM und km).

Wie @dede schon schrieb, einen Tod musst du sterben. Von den Dolos rüber zum Gardasee ist halt immer das Etschtal im Weg. Eine gute Portion Dolomiten hast du ja auch so dabei mit Peitlerkofel, Fanes, Pralongia und Marmolada. Und die Abfahrt vom Jochgrimm über die Isihütte nach Kaltenbrunn ist wirklich schön.



AKAlias schrieb:


> Obereggen nach Bronzolo eingeplant. Kennt die jemand - ist die (nicht) zu empfehlen (brouter link)?


Kenn ich nicht...
Die "Kommerziellen" fahren zumeist Kaltenbrunn-Truden und dann über Hornalm/E5/Gfrill ins Etschtal


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2021)

Moin Moin,

Ich habe mir die Tracks ml angeschaut.

Vom Pfitscherjoch abwärts: Der Hintertalweg vor St. Jakob ist gut fahrbar, da muss man nicht auf der Strasse fahren.
AX2017 Übernachtung im Knappenhof war gut.

2. Track, ab Dun gibt es links Forstwege die ich der Strasse vorziehen würde.
Bei 910 m kann man rechts die Forstpiste nehmen, macht auch mehr Spass als Asphalt.
Übrigens: Knappenhof Start 9:05 Uhr, Weitenbergalm 13:54 Uhr.

3.Track, am Glittnersee bin ich hier runter gefahren, das geht auch mit einem HT.




Von der Maurerberghütte runter gibts sicher auch weniger Asphalthaltige Wege.

4. Tag, nimm die Schotterpist bis zur Fanes Hütte. Col de Locia wird dein Kumpel keinen Spass haben.
Bei top Wetter stehen dort so viele Wanderer im Weg, dass fahren sowieso unmöglich ist.
Bei Campana Alpina kann man ab dem Parkplatz noch einen Trail mitnehmen.
Ich würde in St Kassian die Seilbahn nehmen.
Ab Pralongia gibts rechts noch paar Trails bis zum Passo Incisa, die ich als gut fahrbar in Erinnerung habe.
In Araba würde ich in die Seilbahn hopsen, sonst wird das sehr sportlich.

5. Track, ist landschaftlich sicher hübsch, Trailmässig eher totalausfall.
Da kannst Du dir die Auffahrt zum Karerpass sparen und direkt Richtung Kaltern fahren.

6. Track, das wird sehr sportlich.

7. Track, zum Passo San Antonio gibt es eine Schotterpiste, nur wegen deinem Kumpel.
Ab Pitramurata würde ich die Schotterpiste vorbei an der Mottocross Strecke nehmen.

Wenn ich Alpencross fahre liegt meine Priorität auf schicke Trails abreiten und da nehme ich jede Seilbahn mit, die auf dem Weg liegt, das spart viel Zeit die ich lieber auf trails verbringe.
Meist gibt es im Hotel erst ab 8:00 Uhr Früstück und um 9:00 Uhr ist Abfahrt. Mittags irgendwo noch eine Einkehr und um 18:00 Uhr möchte ich im Hotel ankommen. bleiben maximal ca. 8 Stunden Fahrtzeit. Alpencross ist für mich Urlaub, kein Rennen.
Ich rechne  im Alpinen Gelände mit 15 Minuten für 100 hm, auf Aspalt 10 min für 100 hm.
Bin gestern Rheinsteig von Lorch bis St. Goarshausen und auf der anderen Seite den Rheinburgenweg zurück gefahren, das waren dann am Ende 64 km, 2100 hm und 6 Stunden Fahrtzeit.
Ok, die 2 Jungs die noch mit waren, haben fast in der gleichen Zeit 74 km und 2500 hm geschaft, aber die sind 20 Jahre jünger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glajo (26. April 2021)

AKAlias schrieb:


> @Speedskater danke für die PN!
> 
> Danke @Trekiger, das hilft auch schon sehr weiter.
> 
> ...


Noch ein Kommentar zum Bindelweg ohne zu wissen weit deine Planung inzwischen fortgeschritten ist. Sind letzten Sommer spät Nachmittags auf dem B-Weg gefahren, Übernachtung auf gleichnamiger Hütte und morgens weiter. War alles kein Problem,  zur Randzeiten so gut wie keine Wanderer. Hütte als auch Panorama sind sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## AKAlias (24. Mai 2021)

Servus zusammen.

Habe die tour nun endgültig finalisiert. Starten doch am Tegernsee, wollen aber innerhalb von 8 Tagen am Gardasee sein. Daher fahren wir doch über's Fassatal. Unten die Tabelle für alle Interessierten.

Jetzt gilt es nur noch, auf gutes Wetter zu hoffen!

p.s. die links von brouter sind nicht ganz genau wie die endgültigen GPX - daher wird oft ein falscher weg angezeigt, in der Nähe des eigentlichen Tracks (aufgrund der redukution der Wegpunkte)



*Tag**Start**Ziel**Distanz**Höhenmeter (k)**Traveltime**/100km**Total**brouter link (Lang/Präferenz)*1Tegernsee/Jenbachmayerhofen91.101,1039:130.590.53https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=16/47.1722/11.8591/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.758074,47.712967;11.775497,47.685644;11.767,47.671861;11.759961,47.664433;11.753225,47.654519;11.74859,47.649576;11.748247,47.637924;11.747517,47.632429;11.748247,47.629219;11.764389,47.628502;11.791538,47.608538;11.823162,47.606172;11.840521,47.582639;11.865472,47.584509;11.884746,47.578488;11.881557,47.576967;11.885252,47.561539;11.915773,47.541413;11.896138,47.526593;11.895511,47.504039;11.877277,47.496782;11.864835,47.4817;11.869143,47.469756;11.864202,47.454903;11.876865,47.443037;11.8722,47.435728;11.874466,47.432559;11.872531,47.42996;11.858626,47.422629;11.843692,47.40991;11.837919,47.405931;11.837404,47.403128;11.837371,47.40121;11.84019,47.383398;11.847214,47.381337;11.854343,47.363171;11.864811,47.35396;11.861834,47.342749;11.875322,47.31279;11.875443,47.293766;11.883482,47.279116;11.898648,47.271901;11.897871,47.267451;11.89639,47.25985;11.895638,47.244396;11.89343,47.242692;11.877893,47.233249;11.869747,47.219037;11.870273,47.199529;11.866467,47.198267;11.868152,47.196041;11.866242,47.190952;11.865469,47.188298;11.865351,47.18416;11.865319,47.183033;11.864697,47.18089;11.863282,47.177593;11.862596,47.175624;11.862466,47.174939;11.860546,47.1673022mayerhofenPfitscher Joch31.11,8395:261.520.49https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/47.0802/11.7597/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.8605,47.167326;11.862893,47.166914;11.860684,47.162063;11.851918,47.158914;11.848327,47.159531;11.833297,47.15343;11.82755,47.147277;11.828876,47.144208;11.820447,47.139471;11.818752,47.130784;11.808292,47.119442;11.809802,47.10098;11.792656,47.09127;11.779778,47.089127;11.766742,47.083071;11.756409,47.0741;11.75205,47.063499;11.749416,47.061306;11.750831,47.063878;11.745551,47.060679;11.746711,47.062789;11.73611,47.05999;11.714207,47.047501;11.707293,47.040561;11.708301,47.042815;11.706058,47.041093;11.707341,47.043339;11.703931,47.041721;11.695754,47.029141;11.682676,47.021272;11.674815,47.007551;11.666364,47.000637;11.659552,47.000572;11.660409,46.994402;11.657083,46.992101&pois=11.657123,46.990003,Singletrail%20Abfahrt;11.64884,46.984352,Singletrail%20%2323pfitscher jochRodeneck61.501,63410:180.750.46https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/46.9191/11.6337/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.657378,46.992144;11.653158,46.991612;11.676481,46.983177;11.653252,46.983069;11.644366,46.987981;11.654651,46.980037;11.641106,46.981927;11.648211,46.979609;11.631207,46.979105;11.591047,46.965537;11.560059,46.963257;11.542627,46.957826;11.53783,46.951316;11.574653,46.931003;11.617264,46.929037;11.640405,46.939925;11.643934,46.930222;11.654573,46.927393;11.665334,46.917883;11.680925,46.915137;11.68841,46.917773;11.694141,46.909719;11.692696,46.905682;11.701831,46.900813;11.700719,46.892795;11.719714,46.879768;11.726875,46.842833;11.723197,46.817068;11.717724,46.812158;11.706273,46.816224;11.6861,46.812961;11.669068,46.798159;11.678882,46.78603;11.690196,46.78075&pois=11.657261,46.990195,S3%20abstecher;11.648572,46.984325,S2%20Abstecher;11.645912,46.986169,S2%20abstecher4RodeneckSan Vigilio Di Marebbe51.002,0879:061.070.55https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/46.7403/11.8136/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.693186,46.789016;11.699224,46.790239;11.69912,46.796418;11.709809,46.789809;11.708953,46.797232;11.717352,46.798967;11.718402,46.791219;11.726549,46.786258;11.72807,46.775023;11.750694,46.783362;11.756619,46.778761;11.786698,46.772827;11.790841,46.768013;11.816169,46.767302;11.816806,46.762249;11.81305,46.761442;11.821753,46.75788;11.825618,46.748314;11.833275,46.744917;11.831325,46.738152;11.837694,46.723173;11.834663,46.720405;11.846496,46.71318;11.837362,46.71131;11.833474,46.702164;11.824892,46.700049;11.825144,46.691562;11.830677,46.692231;11.828546,46.686204;11.831939,46.685875;11.822856,46.681599;11.836317,46.684695;11.843585,46.690001;11.84186,46.69245;11.853679,46.690695;11.858438,46.699811;11.875836,46.705046;11.871536,46.712813;11.880521,46.716927;11.882822,46.713686;11.877363,46.709851;11.884275,46.711898;11.891587,46.722044;11.932744,46.701777;11.932202,46.697762&pois=11.796868,46.766268,DP%3A%20Ellner%20Kreuz5San Vigilio Di MarebbeBindelhütte50.201,72410:060.920.46https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=12/46.5000/11.9255/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.933089,46.697891;11.940541,46.690641;11.962587,46.682578;11.99938,46.656546;12.041194,46.639386;12.040149,46.624628;12.026269,46.618841;12.01244,46.619844;12.022469,46.597103;12.007496,46.584947;11.998382,46.56346;11.966034,46.555533;11.9683,46.553136;11.962675,46.549366;11.9513,46.550214;11.953122,46.547919;11.928351,46.53084;11.910975,46.53303;11.895037,46.528691;11.88799,46.522549;11.871598,46.519591;11.85847,46.510518;11.874525,46.495725;11.866911,46.472119;11.861975,46.469133;11.845695,46.475378;11.834063,46.474245&pois=12.039872,46.634974,DP%3A%20Direkt%20(rechts)%20-%20Offiziell%3B%20geplante%20route%20(links)%20weniger%20Steil%206Bindelhüttekaltebrunn/ San Lugano72.701,60911:230.70.51


			BRouter web client
		

7kaltebrunn/ San LuganoSpormaggiore77.902,14013:100.730.57


			BRouter web client
		

8SpormaggioreTorbole67.501,3047:140.640.43https://brouter.m11n.de/#map=15/46.1318/11.0218/mtbmap.cz,HikeBike.HillShading,Waymarked_Trails-Cycling,route-quality&lonlats=11.046839,46.216477;11.034737,46.206204;11.02169,46.189812;11.021873,46.182273;11.005039,46.164377;11.037223,46.142734;11.037526,46.14104;11.032462,46.14153;11.022108,46.136437;11.011929,46.118646;10.998117,46.116515;10.997231,46.112203;10.984531,46.116115;10.974839,46.108527;10.977008,46.099529;10.955099,46.076623;10.959248,46.077031;10.955151,46.070453;10.968057,46.075276;10.962427,46.068298;10.970454,46.070325;10.973172,46.066456;10.942641,46.065849;10.962331,46.061592;10.95921,46.059792;10.966983,46.056265;10.948457,46.046166;10.946102,46.035314;10.951117,46.025535;10.94749,46.013938;10.927664,46.000112;10.926299,45.968343;10.900738,45.954005;10.900198,45.938995;10.879755,45.906746;10.881282,45.880989;10.867062,45.873952&pois=10.973799,46.106035,Rechts%20gehts%20gerade%20weiter%20auf%20S1;10.961186,46.08291,Links%20geht%20S3%20direkt%20nach%20Margone%20runter;10.950931,46.06305,S2%20ins%20Tal%20(f%C3%BChrt%20z%C3%BCgig%20zusammen)&nogos=11.024331,46.156544,1884Sum50313,440


----------



## AKAlias (6. März 2022)

Über die letzten Monate bin ich nun dazu gekommen, mal ein Video zusammenzuschneiden von unserer Tour.

Als DANKE an ALLE die hier geholfen, wollte ich es Euch nicht vorenthalten. Vor allem für jene, die sich selbst für die Route interessiert. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen und war von jeder Kurve begeistert. Natürlich gibt es hier und da "lessons learned", aber die sind wirklich wenige.

Unterm Strich würde ich sie sofort wieder fahren und freue mich auf die nächste XAlps 2022!

Danke Speziell an @Trekiger, @dede, @Speedskater und way-to-win für das _online bike fitting,_ 5 Tage vor Tourstart (habe mein neues Bike 14 Tage vorher erhalten aufgrund der Lieferkriese. Das Online Bikefitting hat meine Massiven Knieschmerzen wie weggeblasen und die Tour erst ermöglich!).

p.s. leider ist die video qualität bei vimeo ohne abo nicht so bombe... hoffe es bringt dennoch was
https://vimeo.com/685218638


----------



## cschaeff (7. März 2022)

Glittner Seen - immer schön


----------



## AKAlias (7. März 2022)

cschaeff, dich hab ich ganz vergessen. Danke natürlich auch an Dich 


cschaeff schrieb:


> Glittner Seen - immer schön


----------



## hobbybiker79 (7. März 2022)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Glittner Seen - immer schön


kommen wir heuer auch vorbei😜👍


----------



## isartrails (7. März 2022)

AKAlias schrieb:


> p.s. leider ist die video qualität bei vimeo ohne abo nicht so bombe...


Warnung an alle: stellt die Lautstärke vorher runter!
Meine Frau wollte mich nach den ersten 5 Sekunden schon aus der Wohnung werfen....


----------



## AKAlias (7. März 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Warnung an alle: stellt die Lautstärke vorher runter!
> Meine Frau wollte mich nach den ersten 5 Sekunden schon aus der Wohnung werfen....


Hoffe es gefällt dennoch, wenn es nach dem 30 sek Teaser ruhiger wird 

Jetzt sollte der Link auch ohne Registrieren funktionieren


----------



## Trekiger (8. März 2022)

Schöne, das es euch gefallen hat ... auch bei dem Wetter.
Gibt's die GPS-Daten auch irgendwo?


----------



## AKAlias (8. März 2022)

hi Trekiger. Die GPX habe ich nicht direkt hochgeladen. Aber im post weiter oben, in der Tabelle mit allen Tagesetappen, habe ich die detaillierten BRouter links angefügt (scrollen nach ganz rechts, sonst übersieht man es).

Kann bei Bedarf aber auch nochmal die GPX files raussuchen.

Zum Wetter: das war echt wie es für eine XAlps sein soll. 2-3. Tag mit Regen (noch im Maß, aber dennoch nass, aber dpassig) und an Tag 7. Vor einer Gewitterzelle/Hagelschauer in eine Hütte untergestellt. Sonst bombig. Ein echtes Abenteuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaiser1990 (14. Juni 2022)

Servus @AKAlias,

deine Route hört sich interessant an. Handelt es sich hierbei nicht sogar um die Route bzw. ähnelt dieser hier: https://cmueller.de/alpencross-mit-dem-mountainbike-ueber-die-alpen_459__a.html

Meine Frage: Wie lautet deine Fazit? Wäre das auch mit dem Ebike möglich? Wie waren die Trails? Gerne auch per PN.

Vielen Dank und sportliche Grüße


----------



## AKAlias (30. Dezember 2022)

@Kaiser1990 sorry deine Frage erst jetzt gesehen. Vielleicht hilft die Antwort ja dennoch:

Die von Dir gepostete Route ist ähnlich, aber nicht ganz die gleiche, wie wir sie gefahren sind. Kernunterschiede: 


Deine verlinkte fährt nicht über Pfitscherjoch, sondern über Tuxergletscher. D.h. Deine Variante hat weniger Straßenanteil, ist aber an der Stelle auch härter (mehr hm). Finde aber das Pfitscherjoch auch schöner ehrlich gesagt. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass vom Pfitscherjoch direkt zum Anstieg des Pfundererjochs gerollt werden kann
Deine verlinkte Variante fährt nicht am Bergkamm "Tour di Non" entlang. Das ist aber ein super Highlight, wobei man sich das Etschtal mit der heiß-schwülen Suppe spart
Deine verlinkte Variante fährt am Molveno See vorbei, aber nicht hoch zum "Passo San Antonio", der auch top ist und viel schöner als die Straße

Die letzten beiden Punkte "benötigen" zwar Bahnfahrt, aber sind es Wert. Unterm Strich ist der Link bei deiner Variante komplett ohne Bahn, was cool ist. Aber m.E. kommt es auf die Gesamthöhenmeter pro Tag an im Verhältnis zum Panorama/WoW-Faktor. 

Die von uns gewählte Variante würde ich Deiner vorziehen. Aber da es sich bei Dir um eine geführte Tour handelt, und du die nicht ändern können wirst, ist die auch sehr gut und toll.


----------

